# Anyone fishing Sat?



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

yes, but souf. nasa cswy flats to psj. on some decent tarpon


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm gonna be up in the Moor in the am.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

> I'm gonna be up in the Moor in the am.


I could of told you that....LOL


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Changed my mind again.... PSJ once again! I'll be in the moor on sunday if anyone wants to head out.....


----------



## Mike_E_P (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd love to have the fish slamming my topwater tomorrow but... :'( I have to hit up some garage sales and look at a boat. Maybe next time.


----------

